# Pregnant Foster



## LoveMyFosters (Dec 18, 2014)

I would like to introduce my newest pregnant foster, Belle! She is about 3 years old and is a Dogue De Bordeaux mix. Love her already, she is calm and quiet, such a sweetie, loves belly rubs and lots of pets. She loves being with people but isn't needy and is enjoying sleeping in her whelping room as well. We think that she was probably dumped because she was found out in the middle of nowhere, but thankfully she found her way to pretty much the only home around and the kind home owner kept her safe until the dog wardens were able to pick her up and get her to us, thank goodness this sweet girl will be giving birth in a safe, warm house! She is huge and I don't think it will be long before she delivers, but I do think she has a few more days to go.

More photos and info coming, but for now here are two pictures of Belle I got while she was sleeping, poor girl is so uncomfortable!


----------



## LoveMyFosters (Dec 18, 2014)

She did very well overnight, slept the whole night through without any problems. She is completely settled in now and is already showing plenty of signs that the time is near.

Here are a few more photos taken today.


----------



## Jvcomp (Jul 15, 2015)

She is HUGE! Any idea/guess on how many pups she may have?


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

That face! She is SO over being pregnant.


----------



## LoveMyFosters (Dec 18, 2014)

Jvcomp said:


> She is HUGE! Any idea/guess on how many pups she may have?


Not sure how many she will have but there are a lot of guesses, kind of a fun game we play every time we get another pregnant foster. So far we have: one guess at 9 pups, another at 7 pups, and my guess is 10 pups. 

Feel free to to guess a number!


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

What a beauty!


----------



## Jen2010 (Feb 12, 2013)

She looks so happy to be warm and safe  I guess 8 puppies.


----------



## Jvcomp (Jul 15, 2015)

I know that one pic where she is looking directly in the camera is like shes saying "Get these things outta me NOW" LOL. Very pretty color on her - I am going to say 9 puppies


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

Pretty dog, but I don't buy dogue de Bordeaux unless it was crossed with a chihuahua.  

I think 8 puppies.


----------



## LoveMyFosters (Dec 18, 2014)

Thank you all, she is beautiful and probably the most laid back dog I've ever had, though this might change after the pups are here and she can actually walk normally, lol. 

So far on number of pups 8 and 9 are tied for the win, but we will have to see what momma has in store 

@ Avie: She is not a small dog by any means, we do know that she is a mix just by the fact that she isn't as big as a purebred Bordeaux and she has white ticking, but I can assure you that she is a Bordeaux mix.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

I am guessing seven puppies & she's a beautiful girl


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

Awww...pretty pretty mommy!! Can't wait to see puppieeeees! I'm gonna guess 7 as well.


----------



## LoveMyFosters (Dec 18, 2014)

Thank you all for the well wishes! Don't worry, I will be sure to post puppy pictures! She is doing great so far, started a tiny bit of nesting last night but nothing that really says she's about to go. Her belly has dropped way down from where it was so things are getting there! The wait is always hard, not only for the me but also for her. She is so big that she just about looks like a pregnant cow instead of a dog, lol.

This photo was taken yesterday morning.


----------



## TSTrainer (Aug 6, 2015)

Holy crap she is HUGE! I'm gonna go with 8 pups. Can't wait to see pics of the babies!


----------



## Bugs Bunny (Sep 28, 2015)

I love the star on her chest. :3


----------



## LoveMyFosters (Dec 18, 2014)

Bugs Bunny said:


> I love the star on her chest. :3


I know right? It's almost a prefect one too! Considering that Christmas is closing in it's amusing that I get the pregnant dog with one.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

I would say 10 pups. My Golden x Poodle was from a litter of ten pups.


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

LoveMyFosters said:


> @ Avie: She is not a small dog by any means, we do know that she is a mix just by the fact that she isn't as big as a purebred Bordeaux and she has white ticking, but I can assure you that she is a Bordeaux mix.


How could you possibly know? Dogues aren't exactly a common breed, and you wrote she was found on the streets. I see no dogue in her at all. Looks like some kind of pittie mix. Regardless, she has a pretty face.  

That aside, I wish you the best of luck with the puppies, because she's humongous!


----------



## LoveMyFosters (Dec 18, 2014)

I will correct myself, I should have said we believe she is a mix of the breed, not that she is for sure.. Yes she was found as a stray so we do not know her actual breed.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Yea, just from the pictures I would have presumed a pit or pit mix, don't see anything that makes me think mastiff.


----------



## norsesky (Nov 16, 2015)

She does look like a cow haha, she has a lovely kind face but does look like she wants the puppies out! I'm going to be different and will guess ten 

Please post lots of pics of the mama and her babies


----------



## twintater (Nov 27, 2015)

Count me in for puppy pics! Mom is so pretty she will have to make adorable little pups.


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

Holy Cow Dog! Can I change my guess from 7 to 9 pups?


----------



## LoveMyFosters (Dec 18, 2014)

BellaPup said:


> Holy Cow Dog! Can I change my guess from 7 to 9 pups?


Feel free to do so, lol! So far nine and ten are the winning numbers. She has been pacing around the house and even started panting awhile ago, but then she stopped and went back to sleep, no more nesting since last night either.. She seems to be trying to make us get excited too soon! xD


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

I say 9 puppies, 6 female 3 male  she is so beautiful, hope the birth goes well


----------



## LoveMyFosters (Dec 18, 2014)

Still no pups, but she continues to be restless and she did quite a bit of pacing and nesting last night. She is currently sleeping, but gets up every once in awhile and paces and tries to lick her rear, other than that not too much to note so far.

Here's a photo I got of her, this is a common position to find her in, silly girl!


----------



## CrystalGSD (Jun 27, 2014)

Wow what a cutie! Poor girl is ready to have the puppies get out, lol!

I'm gonna guess 11 puppies just to be different


----------



## Bugs Bunny (Sep 28, 2015)

I've checked this thread like fifteen times today hoping for puppy pictures.


----------



## LoveMyFosters (Dec 18, 2014)

They are coming soon, I promise! Her behavior is so hard to read, it goes from, "wow, I think tonight may be it", to "well, maybe not.." About 3 hours ago she started needing out every half hour or more and when she went it was only a tiny bit of poop and pee, then she spent about 3 minutes just grooming her side, but now she is sleeping again and has been for about 40mins.. So yeah, kinda mixed signals going on here.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

Sounds like she is having slight contractions, enough that she keeps thinking she has to go outside. Make sure you take her outside on a leash so you can bring her right back inside as I have had some that gave a big push and out came a puppy especially if it is her first litter, they don't always seem to know what is going on. This stage can go on for quite a long time or things can change quickly.


----------



## LoveMyFosters (Dec 18, 2014)

Kyllobernese said:


> Sounds like she is having slight contractions, enough that she keeps thinking she has to go outside. Make sure you take her outside on a leash so you can bring her right back inside as I have had some that gave a big push and out came a puppy especially if it is her first litter, they don't always seem to know what is going on. This stage can go on for quite a long time or things can change quickly.


I completely agree with you and understand what you're talking about, my last pregnant foster did this as well so I am keeping a close eye on her. She has been in pre labor for 3 days now, but I think she will go tomorrow just by the way she's acting tonight. It has happened with each one so far, they will start full first stage labor the night before and then deliver the next morning.


----------



## norsesky (Nov 16, 2015)

So super duper exciting, I'm holding thumbs for her!


----------



## LoveMyFosters (Dec 18, 2014)

No pups yet but things are moving forward! Poor girl has been listless all morning, licking her rear a lot, and she vomited twice.. But even with all this she still isn't there yet, just getting closer. Hopefully for her sake it will be tonight!


----------



## norsesky (Nov 16, 2015)

LoveMyFosters said:


> No pups yet but things are moving forward! Poor girl has been listless all morning, licking her rear a lot, and she vomited twice.. But even with all this she still isn't there yet, just getting closer. Hopefully for her sake it will be tonight!


Shame poor girl!  But I'm sure she'll think it's all worth it when she gets to meet her babies


----------



## LoveMyFosters (Dec 18, 2014)

norsesky said:


> Shame poor girl!  But I'm sure she'll think it's all worth it when she gets to meet her babies


Adorable puppy you got there!


----------



## LoveMyFosters (Dec 18, 2014)

I thought for sure that she would go today, but it wasn't to be.. She is still moving forward, but I don't have any guess as to when she will go anymore. The fact that she has held out this long amazes me, everything seems ready to go, she's even got her mothering instincts in full gear as I found out by accident; Earlier today I was taking her out to the bathroom, now there is a fenced in run with a connecting man door that goes inside and I always take her out there to go potty, well when I was opening the man door to let her out it made a very slight squeaking noise and to my amazement she started searching the blankets on the floor for a pup! So as you can see everything is there, except the delivery, but we do know for sure that it's not a false pregnancy, one by just how big she is, and two by the fact that we have felt puppies kicking. She licks herself like crazy, paces the house, and nests occasionally.


----------



## norsesky (Nov 16, 2015)

> Adorable puppy you got there!


Thanks 



> I thought for sure that she would go today, but it wasn't to be.. She is still moving forward, but I don't have any guess as to when she will go anymore. The fact that she has held out this long amazes me, everything seems ready to go, she's even got her mothering instincts in full gear as I found out by accident; Earlier today I was taking her out to the bathroom, now there is a fenced in run with a connecting man door that goes inside and I always take her out there to go potty, well when I was opening the man door to let her out it made a very slight squeaking noise and to my amazement she started searching the blankets on the floor for a pup! So as you can see everything is there, except the delivery, but we do know for sure that it's not a false pregnancy, one by just how big she is, and two by the fact that we have felt puppies kicking. She licks herself like crazy, paces the house, and nests occasionally.


Now it's just the waiting game..


----------



## LoveMyFosters (Dec 18, 2014)

norsesky said:


> Now it's just the waiting game..


You've got it so right there! It's one hard game to play.


----------



## Pasarella (May 30, 2013)

Are they finally here?Or anywhere close?


----------



## norsesky (Nov 16, 2015)

Pasarella said:


> Are they finally here?Or anywhere close?


I know I'm also chomping at the but for some updates!


----------



## LoveMyFosters (Dec 18, 2014)

Hi all! 7:11am here, been up since 5am because I THINK she's in the first stage, but don't quote me on this.. She started acting not normal around 7pm last night, pacing, nesting, and some panting too, then later that night she started doing some hard nesting which she has never done before, she didn't want to move and she wouldn't acknowledge me, just lie there curled up as tight as she could go facing the wall, this is not normal for her, specially the not paying any attention to me even when petting her. This morning she did greet me, but only half heartedly, and as soon as she was done going outside to potty she laid down and except for some pacing hasn't moved since. Right now she has been lying in her whelping room for over 2 hours, she is breathing heavier than normal along with some light grunting noises.


----------



## Bugs Bunny (Sep 28, 2015)

Do you see her contracting at all? Is she licking her vulva more than usual?

I hope it's today!


----------



## LoveMyFosters (Dec 18, 2014)

Bugs Bunny said:


> Do you see her contracting at all? Is she licking her vulva more than usual?
> 
> I hope it's today!



No visible contractions at this point. Yes she is licking herself a lot, also grooming her sides. She is very uncomfortable, shifts every few seconds most of the time.


----------



## Kingfisher (Jan 2, 2015)

Do we have puppies yet?


----------



## Pasarella (May 30, 2013)

Sounds like it's close!Good luck to the new momma!


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

Hope everything's okay! Don't forget about all us holding our breath's here... =)


----------



## LoveMyFosters (Dec 18, 2014)

Terribly sorry for the late update! Still no pups, everyday the signs she's showing seem to change which is confusing me to no end! I have finally stopped trying to predict and am now just riding with it because I will just drive myself crazy if I don't, lol. She's gotten much bigger and she has a ton of milk now. She is nesting more as well, still licking her rear a lot, but nothing has happened yet. This is the weirdest and most confusing pre-labor I've ever seen.. I swear she is doing labor trial runs because one moment I think this is it, then the next she's not doing anything at all and is acting normal again.


----------



## LoveMyFosters (Dec 18, 2014)

Here are two photos I just took today, (12/10/15).


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Can you take her temperature? I know the breeders on here have always used temperature to predict when labour is about to start. I found a couple of past threads for example:

http://www.dogforums.com/general-dog-forum/382706-third-time-most-definitely-4.html

http://www.dogforums.com/general-dog-forum/278458-wessons-upcoming-litter-23.html


----------



## LoveMyFosters (Dec 18, 2014)

I do have a thermometer but I don't believe in taking temperature because it has never helped me in the past and it often just stresses the momma dog out, not that I have anything against those who do take temps. For me since I am able to be home all day, I can watch her very closely and am able to see the other signs of labor, never missed them yet.


----------



## Dogsignalfire (Nov 17, 2015)

LoveMyFosters said:


> Here are two photos I just took today, (12/10/15).


Oh man, she looks so ready to have pups LOL. I keep checking this thread for if it has happened yet!


----------



## LoveMyFosters (Dec 18, 2014)

Hopefully it will be soon! Can't believe she's held them in so long.. We have had her for one day over a week now so she had to have been only about 8 weeks along when we got her and she was big then, now she's just down right massive! Looks more like a cow than a dog, she sways from side to side when she walks, lol! I think I should be worried about just how many she's going to have.. She's just hanging out it seems, no problems or distress, so I guess she thinks the buns need to stay in the oven a little longer.


----------



## Bugs Bunny (Sep 28, 2015)

Holy dog boobs.

It's gotta be soon!


----------



## Pasarella (May 30, 2013)

She is HUGE!I'm guessing 10 or more pups!


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

It makes it a lot harder when you do not know when they were bred although even that does not always help as it can vary quite a bit. The only time I have used the temperature is if I have to go somewhere and they are close. If I take their temp and it is down, I stay home. If it is not down I still sometimes stay home so not much help. My Golden x Poodle is from a litter of ten and the Golden did not look as big as your dog but maybe she has had lots of pups before.


----------



## DogtorWho15 (Aug 31, 2015)

Maybe she'll be like Perdy from 101 dalmations and have 15 puppies!  I wanted to subscribe to this thread so I just had to write something XP


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

I'm hoping it's soon, I need to see some adorable jellybean puppies


----------



## kaylamobrien (Aug 9, 2015)

I have been reading this and dying with excitement!! I can't wait for these pups to come! I'm going to say 9 pups. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dogsignalfire (Nov 17, 2015)

We should start a bet on how many pups! D:< 

Whoever wins gets an internet pat on the back.

I bet.... I bet.... 11 pups.

*is excited to see photos*


----------



## LoveMyFosters (Dec 18, 2014)

Kyllobernese said:


> It makes it a lot harder when you do not know when they were bred although even that does not always help as it can vary quite a bit. The only time I have used the temperature is if I have to go somewhere and they are close. If I take their temp and it is down, I stay home. If it is not down I still sometimes stay home so not much help. My Golden x Poodle is from a litter of ten and the Golden did not look as big as your dog but maybe she has had lots of pups before.


That makes sense, but yes I do know what you mean, it just isn't reliable enough for me. She is really, really big and her sides stick way out now though the photos don't show it very well. I do think she's going to have at least 10 and with how big she's gotten maybe even more, the only way she would have a smaller litter is if the pups are really big, but just by what we can feel I don't think they are. She might have had a litter before this, when she goes into labor that might give us a clue, but we'll see. 



DogtorWho15 said:


> Maybe she'll be like Perdy from 101 dalmations and have 15 puppies!  I wanted to subscribe to this thread so I just had to write something XP


Oh lordy, when I read your post I got visions of 15 puppies running all over my kitchen... That would be insane if she delivered that many, long labor, supplement feeding or at the very least having to rotate the pups, much to mention the clean up detail that I would have even with them having their own room. Yep, that is one crazy thing to think about!


----------



## DogtorWho15 (Aug 31, 2015)

LoL! My guess is 12 pups. I dont know the first thing about pregnant dogs though. I also cant wait for pics! Also I would like to ask what will happen to the pups, like will they go to a shelter, will you keep them until you find good homes etc.??


----------



## DogtorWho15 (Aug 31, 2015)

LoveMyFosters said:


> Oh lordy, when I read your post I got visions of 15 puppies running all over my kitchen... That would be insane if she delivered that many, long labor, supplement feeding or at the very least having to rotate the pups, much to mention the clean up detail that I would have even with them having their own room. Yep, that is one crazy thing to think about!


Nova my girl, came from a litter of 12 puppies, when I went to their house to choose which one I wanted, it was insane! You couldnt walk, you couldnt sit, and you couldnt take your eyes off of any of them or else thered be poo on the nice white carpet in seconds. Of course she had a lot of brothers so it was even more chaotic but wow. Good luck!


----------



## LoveMyFosters (Dec 18, 2014)

DogtorWho15 said:


> LoL! My guess is 12 pups. I dont know the first thing about pregnant dogs though. I also cant wait for pics! Also I would like to ask what will happen to the pups, like will they go to a shelter, will you keep them until you find good homes etc.??


The pups and their mom will go to rescue once the pups are around 8 weeks old, there they will be spayed and neutered and adopted out by that rescue, but until they find rescue they will stay in our home and continue to be cared for by us. 



DogtorWho15 said:


> Nova my girl, came from a litter of 12 puppies, when I went to their house to choose which one I wanted, it was insane! You couldnt walk, you couldnt sit, and you couldnt take your eyes off of any of them or else thered be poo on the nice white carpet in seconds. Of course she had a lot of brothers so it was even more chaotic but wow. Good luck!


Yep, I know that feeling! At that age when pups need to go, they are going to go wherever they are, lol. Thank you, I can't wait to meet her sweet little ones!

P.S, your pup is beautiful!


----------



## kaylamobrien (Aug 9, 2015)

Any news?!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LoveMyFosters (Dec 18, 2014)

Possibly, she has been restless and breathing heavier since early this morning, has been paying more attention to her rear than ever, and just a short time ago went into pretty heavy panting, which she has never done before. Took her out to potty and as soon as she was done doing that she lie down in the grass, rolled onto her back, and lay there trying to pant upside down, after that she came back in and hasn't been panting since, so not sure if she was panting because of labor, or just panting because she needed to potty, but she's never panted when needing to potty before, so..


----------



## Dogsignalfire (Nov 17, 2015)

LoveMyFosters said:


> Possibly, she has been restless and breathing heavier since early this morning, has been paying more attention to her rear than ever, and just a short time ago went into pretty heavy panting, which she has never done before. Took her out to potty and as soon as she was done doing that she lie down in the grass, rolled onto her back, and lay there trying to pant upside down, after that she came back in and hasn't been panting since, so not sure if she was panting because of labor, or just panting because she needed to potty, but she's never panted when needing to potty before, so..


This girl likes to play games and make us wait. LOL

Can't wait until it happens! Take a lot a lot of pictures!


----------



## LoveMyFosters (Dec 18, 2014)

Yes she does, and it's really weird and annoying, lol!

I will, don't worry! I always go a little crazy with the photos.. xD


----------



## LoveMyFosters (Dec 18, 2014)

And now she's nesting and licking her rear some more. This might be a really long night...


----------



## Dogsignalfire (Nov 17, 2015)

LoveMyFosters said:


> And now she's nesting and licking her rear some more. This might be a really long night...


Good luck!


----------



## Kingfisher (Jan 2, 2015)

27 puppies.


----------



## DogtorWho15 (Aug 31, 2015)

Just dump a bottle of castor oil on her!! JK that wouldnt be very good  Hopefully the little beans come soon :3 And tell her to quit playing tricks on us!


----------



## DogtorWho15 (Aug 31, 2015)

LoveMyFosters said:


> The pups and their mom will go to rescue once the pups are around 8 weeks old, there they will be spayed and neutered and adopted out by that rescue, but until they find rescue they will stay in our home and continue to be cared for by us.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats good to hear! Do you know what the dad was or are you gonna try and determine once the pups come?

Yeah! They let their puppies go at 6 weeks, it was early and I know that now, but before I really didnt know that much about puppies, they said they were fully weaned and good for being away from mom, so I believed them and ended up with a 6 week old. Wish they wouldve waited longer, but the lady selling them was due to have a baby anytime and didnt really care much about the puppies. Just wanted them out of the house before it came...
Youre really brave for taking on pregnant fosters! I take my hat off to ya! I will probably foster when I get older but for now its just all about Nova

Thank you! She gets that a lot XD Better not let it go to her head


----------



## LoveMyFosters (Dec 18, 2014)

Kingfisher said:


> 27 puppies.


Oh heavens, I hope not! That would truly be insane, not to mention she would make it into the record books!



DogtorWho15 said:


> Thats good to hear! Do you know what the dad was or are you gonna try and determine once the pups come?
> 
> Yeah! They let their puppies go at 6 weeks, it was early and I know that now, but before I really didnt know that much about puppies, they said they were fully weaned and good for being away from mom, so I believed them and ended up with a 6 week old. Wish they wouldve waited longer, but the lady selling them was due to have a baby anytime and didnt really care much about the puppies. Just wanted them out of the house before it came...
> Youre really brave for taking on pregnant fosters! I take my hat off to ya! I will probably foster when I get older but for now its just all about Nova
> ...


Thanks, I do love helping them out! Saddens me that most people won't take on pregnant dogs.. We don't have any idea who the father was, so we'll just have to try and guess when the pups get here. 

No pups, she is still breathing heavily, but has been sleeping most of the day so looks like she's fooling us again!


----------



## CrystalGSD (Jun 27, 2014)

I can't believe she's held them in this long, holy cow! She's gonna pop! I wish you luck, sending good vibes for an easy birth.


----------



## LoveMyFosters (Dec 18, 2014)

I know! She has also gotten bigger, seems she has dropped all the way down so now she is going out, so pregnant cow look here we come! 

Thank you for the well wishes, I have this feeling that she will kick into the 2nd stage of labor without much warning, so we have to be on the lookout! I already know that it's going to be a long whelping unless she's having one every 15mins, which isn't very likely.


----------



## LoveMyFosters (Dec 18, 2014)

No pups yet and not much to report, her behavior has changed slightly, but nothing too significant. I was able to get a photo of her in her favorite sleeping position, she is like this a lot, and most often whenever the pups start to get really active in there, so we like to joke that she's, "Smashing them into submission".








P.S, she is well fed and does eat plenty of food, she's just so pregnant right now that it's pulling all her skin down and making her look thin.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

OMG I change my mind she's gonna have 14, 6 girls and 8 boys


----------



## CrystalGSD (Jun 27, 2014)

LoveMyFosters said:


>


OH. MY. GOD. Poor girl! I bet she's more than ready to have them come out, she's looking a bit like a cow x whale hybrid right now!


----------



## DogtorWho15 (Aug 31, 2015)

Wow I thought you brought home a dog not a hippo 0_0  

I am sure she wants them out so bad, its amazing what a dog can do, us humans have trouble with 1!


----------



## LoveMyFosters (Dec 18, 2014)

kcomstoc said:


> OMG I change my mind she's gonna have 14, 6 girls and 8 boys


Don't blame you for guessing that many, I am starting to think that she's going to have about 14 myself!



CrystalGSD said:


> OH. MY. GOD. Poor girl! I bet she's more than ready to have them come out, she's looking a bit like a cow x whale hybrid right now!


This, along with the post belong made me laugh so hard! Yes, I think she's ready too, poor girl can barely get up from a lying down position anymore, but seems her body is still saying they need to stay in there a bit longer, I just hope it isn't too long for her sake!


DogtorWho15 said:


> Wow I thought you brought home a dog not a hippo 0_0
> 
> I am sure she wants them out so bad, its amazing what a dog can do, us humans have trouble with 1!


I thought I had brought home a dog as well, but now I'm not so sure..  I know right? Don't know how they do it!


----------



## Pasarella (May 30, 2013)

Oh wow.The sure is going to be a lot of them.But she reminds more of a newborn puppy with full tummy than cow and whale hybrid


----------



## So Cavalier (Jul 23, 2010)

I keep checking back hoping to find puppy pictures. Poor little lady. Hope she has an easy delivery and hope it is soon.


----------



## Jen2010 (Feb 12, 2013)

Anything yet? She's so huge!


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

Did I say 8 puppies? 

No, no, I change it to 14.


----------



## Dogsignalfire (Nov 17, 2015)

LoveMyFosters said:


>


Oh my gah

I bet 15 puppies now. LOL


----------



## LoveMyFosters (Dec 18, 2014)

Hi all! Nothing yet, she is currently sleeping in her whelping room. Not much change at this point except that the pups are kicking more than ever now, I sit there just staring at her sides move all over, lol.


----------



## Dogsignalfire (Nov 17, 2015)

LoveMyFosters said:


> Hi all! Nothing yet, she is currently sleeping in her whelping room. Not much change at this point except that the pups are kicking more than ever now, I sit there just staring at her sides move all over, lol.


You should record a video of this! haha 

I know literally nothing about whelping, so this is probably a silly question- there's no chance that she might need a C-section, right?


----------



## DogtorWho15 (Aug 31, 2015)

LOL Told ya she was gonna be like perdy ;P She'll be sooooo happy once theyre out im sure!


----------



## LoveMyFosters (Dec 18, 2014)

Funny you should ask, I am right now in the process of uploading one!

Not a silly question at all! There is always a chance with any pregnant dog, but since she is of a good size, she shouldn't have any trouble.


----------



## LoveMyFosters (Dec 18, 2014)

DogtorWho15 said:


> LOL Told ya she was gonna be like perdy ;P She'll be sooooo happy once theyre out im sure!


You were right, she really does now! That's for sure, I do believe that she is going to be a wiggle butt dog once she's able to move normally, lol.


----------



## LoveMyFosters (Dec 18, 2014)

Here's the video of the pups kicking, taken this morning. (Sorry for the not so great lighting, it was raining outside).


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

LoveMyFosters said:


> Here's the video of the pups kicking, taken this morning. (Sorry for the not so great lighting, it was raining outside).


That's both fascinating and super creepy! Little aliens inside! :O


----------



## Dogsignalfire (Nov 17, 2015)

LoveMyFosters said:


> Here's the video of the pups kicking, taken this morning. (Sorry for the not so great lighting, it was raining outside).


This is so interesting. Some Alien stuff going on here hahah! 

They wanna come out :I


----------



## So Cavalier (Jul 23, 2010)

I remember quite vividly a couple of human "pups" doing the same thing....:wink:


----------



## LoveMyFosters (Dec 18, 2014)

Glad everyone likes it! I will have to be sure to take plenty of videos when they are born!


----------



## DogtorWho15 (Aug 31, 2015)

LoveMyFosters said:


> Glad everyone likes it! I will have to be sure to take plenty of videos when they are born!


Yes! And then pictures, and then you will lie to them and to yourself by saying theyre gonna leave when they grow up, and then get attached to them, and then name a couple, then name the rest, then put collars on them, then buy some toys for them, then start to train them, you will then make them your fur babies and then we all get to watch the billion little puppies grow up in your home because you couldnt let them go which means more pics and videos FOREVER!! ^_^ RIGHT??


----------



## LoveMyFosters (Dec 18, 2014)

Nope, they will be leaving, I have fostered several other pregnant dogs and all of them left as well. I always get attached to every pup and momma dog, but I know that I can't keep them all. I do give each one a name, have a collar for each pup while they are with us, I do train them, and I have plenty of toys that I purchased just for the foster litters, I even have a favorite pup in the litter that I call, "My pup", but I know from the moment that pregnant dog enters my home, they will leave at some point. I do cry when they leave, and yes it does make me sad and lonely for a bit, but if I keep them, then how am I going to rescue the next soon to be momma in need?


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Oh my gosh....that video! I can't imagine how she must feel!


----------



## DogtorWho15 (Aug 31, 2015)

LoveMyFosters said:


> Nope, they will be leaving, I have fostered several other pregnant dogs and all of them left as well. I always get attached to every pup and momma dog, but I know that I can't keep them all. I do give each one a name, have a collar for each pup while they are with us, I do train them, and I have plenty of toys that I purchased just for the foster litters, I even have a favorite pup in the litter that I call, "My pup", but I know from the moment that pregnant dog enters my home, they will leave at some point. I do cry when they leave, and yes it does make me sad and lonely for a bit, but if I keep them, then how am I going to rescue the next soon to be momma in need?


Awww :3 Youre such a good foster mom.
Hows she doing is there any change, or is she still just sleeping a lot?


----------



## LoveMyFosters (Dec 18, 2014)

DogtorWho15 said:


> Awww :3 Youre such a good foster mom.
> Hows she doing is there any change, or is she still just sleeping a lot?


Thank you, I do my best! 

She's doing fine, not much change.. She is back to nesting after a two day break, and well.. she has started trying to eat her own poop.. :doh:


----------



## Kingfisher (Jan 2, 2015)

I want off of this roller coaster! Hurry up momma!


----------



## LoveMyFosters (Dec 18, 2014)

Nothing as of 8am this morning, she is currently sleeping in her whelping room doing her usual heavy breathing.. Looks like she may hold out for the full 2 weeks, maybe longer than that.


----------



## LoveMyFosters (Dec 18, 2014)

Things have once again changed with her and a few new signs have appeared, so let's hope it means delivery will be soon this time! Ever since this morning her belly has been hard and tight, along with that she has been having a lot of mucus discharge, to the point where she's passing some every time she goes pee. She is showing some of the signs she was showing earlier, such as pacing, shifting constantly, staring at her sides, and a bit of nesting which she does mostly at night after we have gone to bed. Her current mood has changed some as well, she is tired all the time and sleeps pretty much all day, and she seems listless, she can often be found staring off into the middle distance.. So, hopefully these things will bring us a litter within a few days, but we will see, she's fooled me too many times for me to get my hopes up too high at this point.


----------



## kdawnk (Mar 26, 2014)

Just commenting so I get updated when she finally pops.
I've been watching this thread forever and was SURE they'd be here by now.
Sheesh, poor girl. Most pregnant women are uncomfortable with one child kicking, now imagine 14.


----------



## LoveMyFosters (Dec 18, 2014)

Time for a little back story: When we got her 2 weeks ago we noticed there was a small lump on the side of her face, but since it was small, and at the time she looked so close to delivery, and it also didn't hurt her at all, not even when we messed with it, we decided to leave it alone and just keep a close eye on it. Just this morning we noticed that it had changed a bit, seemed to have gotten smaller and gone from being hard to being more soft and squishy. Then while facing me she happened to yawn, and that's when I noticed something sticking out of what looked to be the side of her cheek inside her mouth (note that I had looked inside her mouth before and hadn't seen anything).

So, needless to say we made an appointment with the vet and took her in. What the vet took out of her mouth was unbelievable; it was a broadhead! Seems it had gone into her mouth then gotten lodged in her cheek. I am in shock, I never would have believed that would have been the cause of that small lump. Thankfully she is doing fine, we are back home, she's fully awake from the sedation and has taken a little water, so she will be okay, just need to give her plenty of TLC. Oh yes, and we also think her water broke while at the vet, so we will most likely see pups within a few hours. Please say a prayer if you would, very distressing thing to have to go through for her, and for me.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Now that you mention it, I can see the lump in the first pictures. On the right side of her face? And it was a broadhead. . .arrowhead? Yikes! Or is there some other kind of broadhead I'm not thinking of? Poor girl, that's the last thing she needed right now! Hopefully the pups come soon and easily.


----------



## LoveMyFosters (Dec 18, 2014)

Willowy said:


> Now that you mention it, I can see the lump in the first pictures. On the right side of her face? And it was a broadhead. . .arrowhead? Yikes! Or is there some other kind of broadhead I'm not thinking of? Poor girl, that's the last thing she needed right now! Hopefully the pups come soon and easily.


Yes, right side. Yep, as in arrowhead.


----------



## DogtorWho15 (Aug 31, 2015)

LoveMyFosters said:


> Time for a little back story: When we got her 2 weeks ago we noticed there was a small lump on the side of her face, but since it was small, and at the time she looked so close to delivery, and it also didn't hurt her at all, not even when we messed with it, we decided to leave it alone and just keep a close eye on it. Just this morning we noticed that it had changed a bit, seemed to have gotten smaller and gone from being hard to being more soft and squishy. Then while facing me she happened to yawn, and that's when I noticed something sticking out of what looked to be the side of her cheek inside her mouth (note that I had looked inside her mouth before and hadn't seen anything).
> 
> So, needless to say we made an appointment with the vet and took her in. What the vet took out of her mouth was unbelievable; it was a broadhead! Seems it had gone into her mouth then gotten lodged in her cheek. I am in shock, I never would have believed that would have been the cause of that small lump. Thankfully she is doing fine, we are back home, she's fully awake from the sedation and has taken a little water, so she will be okay, just need to give her plenty of TLC. Oh yes, and we also think her water broke while at the vet, so we will most likely see pups within a few hours. Please say a prayer if you would, very distressing thing to have to go through for her, and for me.



Oh wow! I wonder how she got that lodged in there... Poor girl thats probably the last thing she wanted right now, glad shes doing okay though. And so happy to hear about the puppies! Hopefully they come soon, good luck to ya and I most certainly will pray that everything goes smoothly and every last pup (mom included) Is healthy and happy


----------



## LoveMyFosters (Dec 18, 2014)

We think someone probably tired to kill her with it.  Thank you! It's been about 4 hours since what looked to be her water breaking, so I don't know if it was anything or not, but we do know that it could be up to 12 hours before she delivers. She is currently resting and is back to acting like her normal self.


----------



## LoveMyFosters (Dec 18, 2014)

She did well overnight. Her incision is starting to heal, and the swelling has gone down some, so all is well. She has been breathing very heavy all morning, almost like she's panting without panting, she has also been restless and is shifting a lot, so maybe she's finally in the first stage of labor. She is eating everything she can get her paws on and is drinking lots of water.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

I know you do not know when she is actually due to whelp but from your descriptions of what she has been doing for quite a while, I would be inclined to have an x-ray done just to make sure everything is alright, you would also know how many pups to expect so you know for sure she has had them all. Without actually seeing the dog, it could be she is just uncomfortable from being so heavy in whelp.


----------



## LoveMyFosters (Dec 18, 2014)

Kyllobernese said:


> I know you do not know when she is actually due to whelp but from your descriptions of what she has been doing for quite a while, I would be inclined to have an x-ray done just to make sure everything is alright, you would also know how many pups to expect so you know for sure she has had them all. Without actually seeing the dog, it could be she is just uncomfortable from being so heavy in whelp.


Thank you for the suggestion. At this point we are still in waiting, we are just a short drive and a phone call away from veterinary help if needed, but since she is in no distress, I just don't see any reason to do an X-Ray at this point. If she holds out until Wednesday of next week, (which I highly doubt) then we will start looking at what is to be done. Of course if she seems in distress we will take her straight to the vet.


----------



## LoveMyFosters (Dec 18, 2014)

No puppies yet.. Just wanted to share some thoughts I've had.. I hadn't realized this before, but thinking back to when we first brought her home to now, I think Belle was probably only about 7 weeks along with her pregnancy, though I cannot be certain. The reason for me thinking that she wasn't as far along as we thought is just because of the signs she was showing when we first got her, she was really just acting mostly normal, and we couldn't feel puppies kicking at all until day 4, and since pups generally can't be felt until 8 weeks along, well.. Hard to believe it because of her size, even when she first came to us, but with how long it is taking her to deliver, I does make me think that she could still have a few days to a week left to go.


She could go at anytime, we do know that for sure. Only new thing with her lately is the fact that she sleeps all the time, she only gets up to eat, drink, potty, or ask for some pets, other than that, she sleeps 24/7.


Her incision is still healing nicely, my only concern at this point is the possibility of fluid buildup under the incision site, but we will have to wait and see what happens. Other than that she is doing great, doesn't seem to bother her at all, other than a bit of tenderness which is to be expected.


----------



## LoveMyFosters (Dec 18, 2014)

Hi all! Belle is in 1st stage finally! Nesting like crazy and shaking.


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

Whoo! 

(too short)


----------



## Pasarella (May 30, 2013)

Lets hope that this finally is it! 
Waiting for updates!


----------



## DogtorWho15 (Aug 31, 2015)

Yay! Hope all goes well and she isnt just tricking us again!


----------



## LoveMyFosters (Dec 18, 2014)

Eight pups so far. Five girls, three boys. Unfortunately, one pup was stillborn (malformed), but the other seven are happy and healthy and nursing well! All are sable, and she has at least two more to deliver, we think.


----------



## Dogsignalfire (Nov 17, 2015)

LoveMyFosters said:


> Eight pups so far. Five girls, three boys. Unfortunately, one pup was stillborn (malformed), but the other seven are happy and healthy and nursing well! All are sable, and she has at least two more to deliver, we think.


Wowie! Post videos or pics whenever convenient for you!


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

Congrats! I wonder what the end result will be.


----------



## LoveMyFosters (Dec 18, 2014)

Here's a photo of all that we have so far. Momma seems to be taking a break. (note there is a pup under the one closest to mom's head).


----------



## DogtorWho15 (Aug 31, 2015)

Awww Theyre so cute!! Way to go mom! Sorry to hear you lost one :/ 
Keep us updated!


----------



## LoveMyFosters (Dec 18, 2014)

Belle and her 10 pups. We think she's done.


----------



## Pasarella (May 30, 2013)

Congrats!Let the milk bar be full!

Momma looks a bit too thin or is it just me?


----------



## LoveMyFosters (Dec 18, 2014)

Pasarella said:


> Congrats!Let the milk bar be full!
> 
> Momma looks a bit too thin or is it just me?


She is a bit thin yes, but also her guts are all smashed into a tiny ball in there because of all the pups, so after a few days she will look more normal.


----------



## DogtorWho15 (Aug 31, 2015)

So happy it went smoothly! I am sure shes super worn out and relieved to have the wigglers out of her XD 
10 puppies.......Thats gonna be fun!


----------



## LoveMyFosters (Dec 18, 2014)

Actually, 11 puppies, she just had another boy.


----------



## So Cavalier (Jul 23, 2010)

Beautiful! Well done LoveMyFosters and Mama Belle.


----------



## fourdogs (Feb 3, 2014)

How sweet!! Good job Mama!


----------



## CrystalGSD (Jun 27, 2014)

PUPPIES!!! It was about time lol!


----------



## DogtorWho15 (Aug 31, 2015)

Yay! Another one! 
Is it looking like she has anymore or are you pretty sure shes done now?


----------



## LoveMyFosters (Dec 18, 2014)

DogtorWho15 said:


> Yay! Another one!
> Is it looking like she has anymore or are you pretty sure shes done now?


We believe she's done as it's been almost two hours since the last, but then again it took her two hours to deliver the last as well..


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

11 surviving or including the stillborn? I guess 11-12 is believable even though she looked like she had a horse in there . Way to go mama!


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

Congratulations  11 puppies, your house is going to be full and noisy for the next 8 weeks. I'm so sorry that you lost one of the puppies  poor little guy/girl

ETA: I mean 12 puppies


----------



## LoveMyFosters (Dec 18, 2014)

Willowy said:


> 11 surviving or including the stillborn? I guess 11-12 is believable even though she looked like she had a horse in there . Way to go mama!


11 surviving and 1 stillborn, so 12 in total. 11 living are doing great, very fat and healthy.


----------



## LoveMyFosters (Dec 18, 2014)

Puppy 12 just arrived! Another boy.


----------



## TSTrainer (Aug 6, 2015)

Holy crap mama! Any more in there?!?


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

What's the girl/boy count?


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Yay puppies! Hope all is ok


----------



## LoveMyFosters (Dec 18, 2014)

TSTrainer said:


> Holy crap mama! Any more in there?!?


There could be, not very likely though with how deflated she looks.



Willowy said:


> What's the girl/boy count?


We have 5 boys and 7 girls.



InkedMarie said:


> Yay puppies! Hope all is ok


Yes, everything is going well so far, having a few that didn't want to get going, and a whole bunch that don't want to nurse for the first 20mins or so, but they are all nursing now. She is a great momma too!


----------



## DogtorWho15 (Aug 31, 2015)

This is so exciting!op2: and Im not even there XD


----------



## Bugs Bunny (Sep 28, 2015)

WOW. That's a lot of pups and they are SO cute! Thanks so much for the pics!


----------



## Dogsignalfire (Nov 17, 2015)

Gosh, 12 puppies!! Our guesses were not far off! 

This is also very exciting for me, and I'm not there HAHA.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

I will bet you are glad they have finally arrived. No wonder she was so big when you see the size of the pups. Hope she will have enough milk for them all but she did look like she had big milk bags even before they were born.


----------



## LoveMyFosters (Dec 18, 2014)

Kyllobernese said:


> I will bet you are glad they have finally arrived. No wonder she was so big when you see the size of the pups. Hope she will have enough milk for them all but she did look like she had big milk bags even before they were born.


Yes, I am very glad they are here! Thankfully she does seem to have enough milk.


----------



## LoveMyFosters (Dec 18, 2014)

It's been 3 hours now and no more pups, so I would say she's done. I can't even begin to say just how tired Belle, and myself are.. I am just about falling asleep writing this. Hopefully she is done so she and I can get some sleep!


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

I said 14 right? So close! 

Congrats with all the littles  Odd question, but does mom have enough nipples?


----------



## LoveMyFosters (Dec 18, 2014)

Avie said:


> I said 14 right? So close!
> 
> Congrats with all the littles  Odd question, but does mom have enough nipples?


No, she doesn't have enough teats to feed all of them at once, but puppies never nurse all at once, so we shouldn't have any problems. 

The final number is 12 living, and one stillborn. All 12 are doing great this morning, fat and sassy! Belle is such an amazing mom, she is glued to them right now, but she doesn't have any problems with us petting or picking them up. I must correct the # of boys and girls, my sister was keeping notes, and I think I was so tired that I lost track of how many boys and girl we have, so I thought there were more girls, but the correct number is 6 of each.


----------



## LoveMyFosters (Dec 18, 2014)

Here are a couple of photos. The first I have added names to so you can all see which pup is which, (don't worry if you can't remember all of them. lol). There is one more pup that you can't see in this photo because she's under her siblings, her name is, Natalia. Green names are boys, white are girls. We are calling this, "The Royal Litter", because they are named after Disney princesses and princes.








The original puppy pile photo:








Momma and her 12:








Spade, the last pup born. He was tired after we got done reviving him that he fell asleep.


----------



## LoveMyFosters (Dec 18, 2014)

Here's a video of the pups being puppies. I'm sure you have all been waiting for a chance to listen to those adorable puppy noises!


----------



## DogtorWho15 (Aug 31, 2015)

OMG! ITs so cute im gonna die! :3


----------



## Pasarella (May 30, 2013)

I want to dive in them and die of happiness!


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Yay! What a great update to start off the week!


----------



## LoveMyFosters (Dec 18, 2014)

The pups just get fatter, and more active all the time! They truly are a blessing to have, I just love everything about them, and specially the puppy breath!  This morning I must have sat there for at least an hour just watching them nurse and make noises. Whereas yesterday there were only one or two pups wagging their tails, now pretty much everyone is, I have noticed that Ryder wags his more than the rest though, so I would say he's going to be a wiggle butt when older.

Momma is doing well. I feed her a small meal every hour or so, and even though it may not look like it, she is already looking a bit better, her flanks are starting to fill out. She's doing such a wonderful job keeping up with them, and she does thankfully have plenty of milk for all of them, each pup is getting enough if their fat bellies tell me anything.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

Awes one BIG happy family  they're adorable and I'm glad momma is getting better and that she's doing well


----------



## LoveMyFosters (Dec 18, 2014)

Hi all! Figured everyone would like an update. 

The pups are 4 days old now and they are doing great so far, they get fatter, stronger, and more active everyday. They are such darling little things, love them no end already! I am having to keep an eye on our smallest two, Spade and Prince, to make sure they get enough milk and don't get pushed off the teats by their siblings, but so far all is going well and they are getting enough. I think I have heard a few growls from them, and maybe some attempted barks in there too. They continue to be adventurous little things, just about every time I peek in there's another pup taking a stroll around their area, and they aren't trying to find mom either because half the time mom is lying right there, but they still wander off.
Belle is getting as much food as she can eat, I promise!

Everything is still going pretty well with Belle. It's sort of a one day at a time thing with her at this point, one day it looks like she's starting to gain weight, then a few days later she will sometimes look a tiny bit thinner. I have increased her food intake to a full bowl every hour, along with canned food mixed in, and I am giving her a multivitamin everyday as well, so hopefully this will get her back on track, and since it's only been a few days, it's not possible to tell if she is really gaining much weight or not.


----------



## ratite (Dec 18, 2015)

Wow, that's a LOT of puppies... can't imagine how hectic your life will be when they start romping around! They're adorable, and Belle sounds like such a perfect momma.


----------



## LoveMyFosters (Dec 18, 2014)

ratite said:


> Wow, that's a LOT of puppies... can't imagine how hectic your life will be when they start romping around! They're adorable, and Belle sounds like such a perfect momma.


Yep, things are going to get a bit wild once they hit that age, lol. Belle really is, couldn't have asked for a better momma!


----------



## LoveMyFosters (Dec 18, 2014)

Another video of the pups, enjoy!


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

LoveMyFosters said:


> Another video of the pups, enjoy!


AWES!!!  The one with the yellow "collar" finally found a place, it musta been a huge journey for him/her


----------



## LoveMyFosters (Dec 18, 2014)

kcomstoc said:


> AWES!!!  The one with the yellow "collar" finally found a place, it musta been a huge journey for him/her


That is Tiara, one of the 6 girls. Yes it was, but they are very strong so it made the journey a little less tiresome.


----------



## So Cavalier (Jul 23, 2010)

Just seeing these puppies so warm and safe makes me happy. I shudder to think what their fate would have been had the person who first found Belle had done nothing. Kudos to all involved in their rescue. Good people still exist.


----------



## LoveMyFosters (Dec 18, 2014)

Photo dump! Decided to have some fun with macro, then before I new it I had probably about 50 pictures, lol. Hope everyone enjoys these!

P.S, the puppies got their first nail trim soon after these were taken.


----------



## LoveMyFosters (Dec 18, 2014)

Photos part 2. (would let me post all of them in one at once).


----------



## LoveMyFosters (Dec 18, 2014)

Hope everyone has a Merry Christmas and a PAWsome New Year!


----------



## fourdogs (Feb 3, 2014)

Oh they are all so cute!!!


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Wonderful photos!


----------



## LoveMyFosters (Dec 18, 2014)

The Royal Litter is 1 week old today. (Photos listed in birth order).

Ryder








Lance








Ariel








Jasmine








Aurora








Giselle








King








Natalia








Tiara








Flynn


----------



## LoveMyFosters (Dec 18, 2014)

Photos 2/2:

Prince








Spade


----------



## LoveMyFosters (Dec 18, 2014)

Pupdate! The pups are all doing very well, fat as can be, very vocal, and very happy! The puppies are also starting to walk! It isn't well coordinated yet, but they are able to get their little bellies fully up off the ground for a short time, can't believe 8 day old pups are starting to walk, never had such quick learning before. I get the feeling that these little ones are going to be smart as a whip.

Then there was Belle and her little adventure..

Belle showed us her protective side today, not toward us mind you, but toward other dogs. I was sitting near her watching as the pups nursed away happily, then two of the neighborhood dogs that have just started to be allowed loose showed up out of nowhere outside her fenced in area, they seemed to be interested in the smells inside the pen because they started pacing around the fence line. I noticed them just seconds before she, so I wasn't able to do anything to make them move on before she was up like a rocket, she stood with her head sticking out the dog door growling and barking, and I will tell you she has one heck of a scary bark! Those dogs got one look, and sound of her and they took off running in the direction of home at full speed, she charged out the dog door then stood watching them run for their lives, (or so they thought), thankfully she quickly calmed down and went back to nursing her pups, just wish the neighborhood dogs would stay away from my backyard while Belle and her pups are with me!


----------



## LoveMyFosters (Dec 18, 2014)

Too cute not to share! Ryder is such a happy little, (well, kinda large) guy!


----------



## Max and Me (Aug 19, 2011)

They are adorable!


----------



## LoveMyFosters (Dec 18, 2014)

Most of the pups are walking pretty well now, and their eyes will start to open any day just by the way they look. They are all doing great! Belle has put on weight and is almost to correct weight now.

Wish me luck, I have to take Belle back to the vet tomorrow morning because there is a lot of fluid buildup under the incision site which is no longer able to drain on it's own. I am pretty nervous about the whole thing considering that she will have 12 pups at home waiting for her return, she will need time to recover from the anesthetic, etc. Hopefully all goes well and it doesn't take too long, we will need to get her back home as soon as possible.


----------



## LoveMyFosters (Dec 18, 2014)

I guess saying that today has been stressful is an understatement, today has been one of the most stressful days I have ever had to deal with.. We took Belle to the vet and they said they needed to open and drain the fluid, so we of course had to hand Belle off to them so they could get things done, she didn't like this at all, she just kept trying to get away from the vet, she was shaking from head to toe, poor girl very much remembers the last visit. The whole thing only took about an hour at most, but it seemed like forever to me. We took her home right away, she was still mostly out of it the whole drive home, and even after we got back. We laid her on a bed, but even though she was barely there, she amazingly managed to stand and make her way toward her pups when I left her for just a second. Since she wanted in there so bad I carefully helped her in and got her to lay down, she did and started nursing them quite happily. Things are going great, pups are happy again, she will soon be back to her normal self, right? Wrong..

About 3 hours after we brought her back home she was still wobbly and unable to do much, but wasn't in any distress so we just waited, another hour goes by and she seems to be getting back to her normal self, then out of nowhere she goes stiff legged and falls over, but within seconds is back to normal, so I am sitting here wondering, was it a seizure, dizziness because of the fact that she was still coming around? I decide to wait and see because we were told that dizziness is a possible side affect. About an hour later she seems to be back to normal, then it happens again, this time it is clear that it was dizziness and not anything else, so I try to keep her calm and quiet until we are sure she is fully come around. Thankfully she is acting 100% normal now, but if she had done that one more time..

To make my stressed out state even worse, while Belle was having her problems, Flynn, the smallest pup started having problems as well. Soon after he nursed off Belle right after she got back home, he started having milk coming out his nose, he was shaking, and he vomited twice.. So I am sitting here holding a puppy in distress with one hand and trying to keep a very close eye on Belle and make sure she's going to make it through this as well! After doing some checking, I have been told to wait and see what will happen because it is believed that he may simply have an upset stomach, but only time will tell. Right now he has been happily sleeping for over 3 hours, and is nursing again, no more fits, so let's hope everything will be right again tomorrow. Now I am wondering if it is an upset tummy, why did he only get it and no one else?


----------



## Pomom (Apr 9, 2014)

I just read this thread from beginning to end! Congrats!

Really Hope Belle will be ok. That sounds really scary for you and her. What a great foster parent you are! Let us know how it goes. I know I'm not the only one worried.


----------



## LoveMyFosters (Dec 18, 2014)

The puppies are two weeks old today! They are so fat, and unbelievable fluffy. I've always wanted some fluffball pups, and looks like a have them, lol.

And yes, we do have eyes open in these photos!

Ryder








Lance








Ariel








Jasmine








Aurora








Giselle








King








Natalia








Tiara








Flynn








The reason why Flynn is being held instead of sitting on the blanket is because when he was picked up he just went to sleep, couldn't bare to disturb all that cuteness.


----------



## LoveMyFosters (Dec 18, 2014)

Puppy photos 2/2.

Prince








Spade


----------



## LoveMyFosters (Dec 18, 2014)

And two photos I just have to post because they are too cute not to. The two pups are, King and Natalia, first pup is King. Yes his head is bigger than my hand.


----------



## Pomom (Apr 9, 2014)

So cute!

How is Belle? Did she recover from the dizziness alright?


----------



## LoveMyFosters (Dec 18, 2014)

Pomom said:


> So cute!
> 
> How is Belle? Did she recover from the dizziness alright?


Belle is doing very well now, so is Flynn. I plan on getting a new photo of her tomorrow, just wasn't able to today. She's such a wonderful, happy dog!

Speaking of Belle, she showed that she has a protective side for her people as well. I took her for her first real walk today, even if a short one. She was starting to go a bit crazy even though she has run of the house and a fenced in yard, so I figured a change would help her calm down and stop pacing the house so much. Well, I am walking down the sidewalk, then someone starts to come toward us from the other direction, she goes from walking a short distance from my side, to right next to me, kind of in between me and the other person and starts to growl lowly, the other person was just walking past, not even paying any attention to us at all. I was kind of shocked, she has been perfectly friendly with strangers who come to our door, and has been the same with people she has never met before (but we know) coming into the house, she has treated all these people like they were family, no problems at all. I am wondering if it might be that she only accepts people we accept?


----------



## Pomom (Apr 9, 2014)

I am only guessing because I have never had a nursing female, but could she be more protective of her pack because she doesn't want strangers to find her den?


----------



## LoveMyFosters (Dec 18, 2014)

Pomom said:


> I am only guessing because I have never had a nursing female, but could she be more protective of her pack because she doesn't want strangers to find her den?


This can sometimes be the case, but not with Belle. She will allow complete strangers to her to go into her den and handle the pups without any problem. I honestly believe she just has a protective nature and feels she needs to keep us safe. If I were to greet a stranger on the street in a friendly way she would accept them like they were part of the family.


----------



## DogtorWho15 (Aug 31, 2015)

Okay, like I have mentioned before, dont know the first thing about pregnant dogs and this is probably a stupid question. But is it possible that the reason Flynn got sick was because he drank the milk while the anesthesia medicine was still in Belle's body?? Can that even get into her milk and transfer small amounts to those who drink from her? Just curious.


----------



## LoveMyFosters (Dec 18, 2014)

DogtorWho15 said:


> Okay, like I have mentioned before, dont know the first thing about pregnant dogs and this is probably a stupid question. But is it possible that the reason Flynn got sick was because he drank the milk while the anesthesia medicine was still in Belle's body?? Can that even get into her milk and transfer small amounts to those who drink from her? Just curious.


Not a stupid question at all! Yes, it is possible. It is possible for the drug to get into her milk, and it may have done so. I am annoyed to no end that the vet didn't bother telling us anything about the possibility. I do not like this vet at all, he's just.. Not good.. There is another vet in the office who I do like, she's wonderful. I will try to only see her from now on.


----------



## LoveMyFosters (Dec 18, 2014)

Here's a photo of Momma Belle as promised!


----------



## Pomom (Apr 9, 2014)

DogtorWho15 said:


> Okay, like I have mentioned before, dont know the first thing about pregnant dogs and this is probably a stupid question. But is it possible that the reason Flynn got sick was because he drank the milk while the anesthesia medicine was still in Belle's body?? Can that even get into her milk and transfer small amounts to those who drink from her? Just curious.


 I was thinking that too.


----------



## LoveMyFosters (Dec 18, 2014)

Sorry for the lack of updates, I am still here! The pups and Belle and still doing great! Everyone has open eyes, ears are mostly open and they can now hear, even if not 100% yet. They are all walking, and have been going potty on their own now for a bit; I have had quiet a bit of success with getting them to go on the pee pads as well, so I'm happy. Everyone is playing with each other, momma, and us, they are in one of the most adorable stages right now and I am fully enjoying it! I will try and get a video or two of them tomorrow so you are see the cute for yourselves!


----------



## DogtorWho15 (Aug 31, 2015)

Aww theyre so cute!! Belle looks like a very good momma  :clap2:
idk if its just the way it is laying but yellow collar on the left looks like a little butterball XD so cute!


----------



## LoveMyFosters (Dec 18, 2014)

DogtorWho15 said:


> Aww theyre so cute!! Belle looks like a very good momma  :clap2:
> idk if its just the way it is laying but yellow collar on the left looks like a little butterball XD so cute!


Belle is without a doubt, in fact she's too good of a mom, she nurses them so much that they used to overeat and start to throw up! So I have actually had to find ways to keep her occupied so she doesn't nurse them as much!

That is Tiara. No, not just the angle, they are all like that. Momma has been feeding them well. xD


----------



## DogtorWho15 (Aug 31, 2015)

Haha! Poor puppies lol! Its just so chaotic with 12 she just cant remember how much already eaten 

Aww! Theyre husky! XD 
LOl that would be a really good joke if they were actual huskies.......

Anywho, I cant wait for the videos! I hope they all find good homes when they get older too.


----------



## Pomom (Apr 9, 2014)

I really get excited when I see you have posted. What an amazing journey. So glad everyone is happy and healthy. How is Belle's wound?


----------



## Max and Me (Aug 19, 2011)

They are adorable.


----------



## LoveMyFosters (Dec 18, 2014)

DogtorWho15 said:


> Haha! Poor puppies lol! Its just so chaotic with 12 she just cant remember how much already eaten
> 
> Aww! Theyre husky! XD
> LOl that would be a really good joke if they were actual huskies.......
> ...


Lol, they certainly are fluffballs! I don't believe there is any husky in them, but I do suspect that the father was a long coat GSD just by the way they look.

I'm sure they will, that's way we send them to rescue, that way they not just anyone can adopt them. They will get the right homes. 



Pomom said:


> I really get excited when I see you have posted. What an amazing journey. So glad everyone is happy and healthy. How is Belle's wound?


Glad people enjoy this thread so much, makes me happy.  Belle's face looks as good as new! The drain incision closed over by itself. I tried to keep the incision open, but every time I opened it, it would shut up again within an hour or two, so I will just leave it be now. Hopefully her face is healed enough to where it won't fill up again.



Max and Me said:


> They are adorable.


Thank you, I certainly think so!


----------



## LoveMyFosters (Dec 18, 2014)

Here is a video for you! I will try to get some others once the pups are awake again.


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

oh...my....GOD!!! So freaking cute I just wanna :faint: !!!!


----------



## DogtorWho15 (Aug 31, 2015)

BellaPup said:


> oh...my....GOD!!! So freaking cute I just wanna :faint: !!!!


^^ THIS! 
Cant wait for more!


----------



## LoveMyFosters (Dec 18, 2014)

Photo dump! There will be more videos coming, but they take awhile to upload. So for now, here's some pictures to keep you all entertained. Sorry for the not so great quality, we all know how well puppies hold still!


----------



## LoveMyFosters (Dec 18, 2014)

2/3


----------



## LoveMyFosters (Dec 18, 2014)

3/3


----------



## Jen2010 (Feb 12, 2013)

They are so freakin' cute! I love the yellow-collared one lying on his/her back


----------



## LoveMyFosters (Dec 18, 2014)

Jen2010 said:


> They are so freakin' cute! I love the yellow-collared one lying on his/her back


Yellow collar is Tiara. She is one of the sweetest pups, wants nothing more than to be near people.


----------



## kdawnk (Mar 26, 2014)

Poor Flynn! My Aunti lost an entire litter due to a sedative that was given by her vet to the mom to help her relax before bed. Puppies drank the milk. Slowed their bodies right down and none of them woke up in the morning. 

I haven't checked back in a while, they all look so adorable! I imagine they're starting get busier haha!!


----------



## DogtorWho15 (Aug 31, 2015)

LoveMyFosters said:


> 3/3


This one is my favorite <3


----------



## LoveMyFosters (Dec 18, 2014)

The pups are 3 weeks old today! Their ears and eyes are fully open now, they walk around quite well and are enjoying trying out their voices. When they are awake they love to play with each other, and go exploring!. It's getting hard to contain them when they want to go somewhere!

Ryder








Lance








Ariel








Jasmine








Aurora








Giselle








King








Natalia








Tiara








Flynn


----------



## LoveMyFosters (Dec 18, 2014)

Photos 2/2.

Prince








Spade


----------



## LoveMyFosters (Dec 18, 2014)

Big boy, Lance. He went into this position by himself. He looks like a stacked GSD pup!


----------



## LoveMyFosters (Dec 18, 2014)

Also an update on what I believe their personalities might be, though this is just a guess as it's a bit early to say for sure, just fun to see if my early observations are right. 

Ryder: Friendly, but more on the independent side
Lance: Loving, with some independence, going to be a quiet dog. I already love this big guy, he will to come up to me and lay his head on my leg and go to sleep.
Ariel: Vocal, and seems to be needy. She will let you know when she's unhappy about something!
Jasmine: Very quiet and independent, spends most of her time off from the group, she does seem to like attention, but doesn't seem to be a very affectionate.
Aurora: Very vocal, doesn't like to be separated from the group.
Giselle: Seems to be one of the friendlier pups, but not as adventurous as some of the others.
King: Seems to be bold and adventurous
Natalia: Very vocal, whines a lot just because she wants to, and loves to howl. Seems needy.
Tiara: Very, very sweet and loving, loves to be with people, adventurous and bold, was the first pup to explore outside the whelping area.
Flynn: Not much to note on him, seems needy, but he is the smallest pup so he will most likely change as he ages.
Prince: Quiet, seems somewhat timid.
Spade: Vocal when he wants something, adventurous, affectionate.


----------



## DogtorWho15 (Aug 31, 2015)

Lol IDK if anyone else did this, but as I was reading, I was seeing if their personalities were like the characters they were named after XD 

Theyre all so cute! I think Spade, King and Tiara are my favorites :3


----------



## LoveMyFosters (Dec 18, 2014)

DogtorWho15 said:


> Lol IDK if anyone else did this, but as I was reading, I was seeing if their personalities were like the characters they were named after XD
> 
> Theyre all so cute! I think Spade, King and Tiara are my favorites :3


Yep, I do that all the time. xD I think those are pretty good pup choices.


----------



## LoveMyFosters (Dec 18, 2014)

Two more videos! First is of Ryder and Spade playing, and the second is of puppies doing things, lol.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fxHdSxr7g6U&index=6&list=PLpOeKRchW8cWY1ifbOPVtivdjS2fhP6Se
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qIvyYJBdAi0


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

DogtorWho15 said:


> Lol IDK if anyone else did this, but as I was reading, I was seeing if their personalities were like the characters they were named after XD
> 
> Theyre all so cute! I think Spade, King and Tiara are my favorites :3


Hahah, me too! 

"Aurora: Very vocal"

Duh, of course!


----------



## Pomom (Apr 9, 2014)

Who's the guy in n the last video who is sucking on his sibling's face? Haha.


----------



## LoveMyFosters (Dec 18, 2014)

Avie said:


> Hahah, me too!
> 
> "Aurora: Very vocal"
> 
> Duh, of course!


Yep, I've seen the movie and I know what you mean, lol.



Pomom said:


> Who's the guy in n the last video who is sucking on his sibling's face? Haha.


That's Prince, he just had to get a closer look. xD


----------



## Jen2010 (Feb 12, 2013)

That picture of Jasmine is priceless


----------



## LoveMyFosters (Dec 18, 2014)

Jen2010 said:


> That picture of Jasmine is priceless


I know right? She just went back to sleep when I set her down, she's such a calm little thing! ♥


----------



## LoveMyFosters (Dec 18, 2014)

Two more videos! First is of Ryder and Spade playing, and the second is of puppies doing things, lol.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fxHd...VtivdjS2fhP6Se
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qIvyYJBdAi0


----------



## LoveMyFosters (Dec 18, 2014)

Looks like the after party has begun! 









P.S, I have got more videos on the way. For some reason they need to be allowed by a moderator before they can be posted. :/


----------



## LoveMyFosters (Dec 18, 2014)

Sorry for the late update everyone! I have not been well for the last few days, so I wasn't able to get around to this, thankfully I am feeling a bit better today.

The pups turned 4 weeks yesterday, and they also got their big puppy collars! Meaning they got their buckle collars put on, so I had to briefly relearn which was which because of the collar change, but I got it now!

The pups are spunky, active, and an absolute joy to watch, but are also hard work and when you're sick it makes everything even harder.. Love them anyway and wouldn't trade them for the world!

Anyways, here are the photos. I will add their new collar colors next to the names. Feel free to ask if you have any requests or particular questions about them!

Ryder: Collar color is the same as the whelping collar, black.








Lance: Collar is now red with blue, yellow, and white bones.








Ariel: Collar is now brown with pink dots








Jasmine: Collar is now magenta








Aurora: Collar is now Black with Dots








Giselle: Same as before, Aqua








King: Same as before, red. (Yes, King is the fluffiest pup if you were wondering).








Natalia: Same as before, blue








Tiara: Collar is now yellow








Flynn: Collar is now green plaid. (Yep, he's really that tiny!)


----------



## LoveMyFosters (Dec 18, 2014)

Part 2/2:

Prince: Collar is now Blue with multi colored hydrants








Spade: Collar is now Black with multi colored paw prints.


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

They're becoming so big already! Is it just me or do some puppies seem fluffier than others? I'm really curious how they'll grow up, though that will probably be impossible seeing that you're not keeping any.


----------



## LoveMyFosters (Dec 18, 2014)

Avie said:


> They're becoming so big already! Is it just me or do some puppies seem fluffier than others? I'm really curious how they'll grow up, though that will probably be impossible seeing that you're not keeping any.


You are correct, some do have more fluff than the others. King, Ariel, Lance, and Prince and the really fluffy ones with King being the fluffiest pup.

Yes, it would be interesting to see how they look when grown, but you are right, it's unlikely that I will ever see them when grown. :/


----------



## DogtorWho15 (Aug 31, 2015)

Wow theyre looking pretty big for 4 weeks!! Thanks for the updates!
King is my ultimate favorite hehe <3


----------



## Pomom (Apr 9, 2014)

Glad you're feeling better! Always exciting to see updates.


----------



## LoveMyFosters (Dec 18, 2014)

Very proud of Belle! Started crate training her a short while back, in just 4 days she went from refusing to enter it even for a large piece of meat, to going in by herself during the day for naps. She is now sleeping in there at night and goes in on command. All it took was a little patience and some of my homemade treats which she is madly in love with, lol.

Here she is taking a nap.


----------



## Pomom (Apr 9, 2014)

Cool! Those must be some good treats!


----------



## LoveMyFosters (Dec 18, 2014)

First, I will start out with some pictures of Belle. She's doing very well. She has lost a bit of weight again, but is quickly gaining it back now that the pups aren't nursing as much. She still loves her crate and does well in it, she is also great friends with, Anne, (our neighbor's dog) they hang out in the house together pretty much all day, she doesn't even mind Anne being near the pups! So needless to say she very much enjoys the company of other dogs, and doesn't mind cats either, all good things for when she is adopted/rescued!


----------



## LoveMyFosters (Dec 18, 2014)

The pups are 5 weeks today! They have grown so, so much! Weaning has begun, the pups are starting to do damage to Belle's teats, so it's time. They had their first bath Wednesday, (1/20) and while they did well, it was still exhausting for me because of how many there are of them, it was quite the marathon, lol! When you have this many it takes more time and resources for everything. So far we have gone through 3 and half 35lb bags of puppy food, and it is note worthy that this is just from the time they started eating til now, so we have used over 105lbs of food in roughly 3 weeks! Also, when trimming nails, I trim 120 nails total, which takes about 15mins. Always wondered what having a big litter was like, well, now I know! Twice the work, but also twice the fun! 

Here are their 5 week photos! Got a side and front shot this time.
Ryder:
















Lance:
















Ariel:
















Jasmine:


----------



## LoveMyFosters (Dec 18, 2014)

(2/3)
Aurora:
















Giselle:
















King:
















Natalia:
















Tiara:


----------



## LoveMyFosters (Dec 18, 2014)

(3/3)
Flynn:
















Prince:
















Spade:


----------



## parapluie (Oct 20, 2015)

They are so cute. It really is a shame we won't be able to see them when they're adults.. so curious!


----------



## DogtorWho15 (Aug 31, 2015)

Aw how adorable! I would totally make the big trip to you to get King if I could <3

They all have such sweet faces, and Belle just seems so wonderful, I hope she gets the best home ever! She definitely deserves it.  

And is Flynn the smallest? He certainly looks to be it in the photo lol


----------



## LoveMyFosters (Dec 18, 2014)

parapluie said:


> They are so cute. It really is a shame we won't be able to see them when they're adults.. so curious!


I know what you mean. While I know that once they leave my home I have no right to ask anything of the rescue that takes them, or their new owners, but I would so love for the new owners to at least know who delivered their pup into the world, who raised them for at least two months, who made sure that they were raised up right to be the best dogs they can be, then from there let them decide if they want to keep me updated. *Sigh, it does bother and sadden me that it's very unlikely that I will ever get to see what my pups look like.. 



DogtorWho15 said:


> Aw how adorable! I would totally make the big trip to you to get King if I could <3
> 
> They all have such sweet faces, and Belle just seems so wonderful, I hope she gets the best home ever! She definitely deserves it.
> 
> And is Flynn the smallest? He certainly looks to be it in the photo lol


Hehe, I wouldn't mind it either, then I would get to see updates and photos! ;p That would be one heck of a trip though considering I'm in Ohio..

I do too! She is such a great dog, really wonderful! 

Yes, Flynn is the little guy, very small! He almost doesn't even look like he's from the same litter, but eats just as much as the rest.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Jan 23, 2016)

Hi, new member here, actually this is my first 'real' post. 
I just read this from beginning to here. I have raised/fostered litters. Never as large as this one. I just wanted to send you a high five. You are doing a phenominal job keeping everyone clean and happy and keeping up with updates. Very impresesive I know it's a really tough, back-breaking endeaver you have volunteered for. 

More power to you, you deserve extra brownie points in Heaven. 

BTW, the pups are really cute, but Belle is the one I would take home, she's my favorite.


----------



## LoveMyFosters (Dec 18, 2014)

Okay, so I finally got some videos uploaded! Sorry for the lack of them. Two are of Belle and two are of the pups, I will do my best to get more coming your way soon, but until then, enjoy!


----------



## LoveMyFosters (Dec 18, 2014)

BorderKelpie said:


> Hi, new member here, actually this is my first 'real' post.
> I just read this from beginning to here. I have raised/fostered litters. Never as large as this one. I just wanted to send you a high five. You are doing a phenominal job keeping everyone clean and happy and keeping up with updates. Very impresesive I know it's a really tough, back-breaking endeaver you have volunteered for.
> 
> More power to you, you deserve extra brownie points in Heaven.
> ...


First, welcome to the forum! Hope you enjoy your stay.

Second, thank you for your kind words! It is very hard raising litters, takes a lot of mental and emotional energy. Hehe, yes Belle really is a wonderful dog, and an amazing mother!


----------



## NozOnyCalAur (Jun 6, 2012)

Third time is the charm? I've tried 3 before to post to let you know that I'd love to have Belle in a heart beat if I could get her to Saint Louis. The puppies are so adorable and congrats to you for taking on a preggo foster! I'd steal Jasmine in a heartbeat, but I've been through puppyhood before and no thank you do I ever want to do it again, but Belle, yes I'd love to have her.


----------



## LoveMyFosters (Dec 18, 2014)

NozOnyCalAur said:


> Third time is the charm? I've tried 3 before to post to let you know that I'd love to have Belle in a heart beat if I could get her to Saint Louis. The puppies are so adorable and congrats to you for taking on a preggo foster! I'd steal Jasmine in a heartbeat, but I've been through puppyhood before and no thank you do I ever want to do it again, but Belle, yes I'd love to have her.


Yep, it worked. You're about 7 hours away from me, I'm in Ohio. Hehe, yes pups are not easy to care for, that's for sure!


----------



## LoveMyFosters (Dec 18, 2014)

WARNING! This post does get gross so if you are easily grossed out, I suggest you don't continue reading!​
Just for reference, this is the puppies current setup, the kennel is 7' long by 4' wide, this is where they stay at night, when I can't watch them, etc.

















Had an.. interesting experience with the pups this morning and thought I would share as nobody who raises puppies seems to mention anything about the hard parts of the job, maybe it's because they think people will say they are horrible for allowing it to happen or something, maybe because they don't like to say anything about gross stuff like that, who knows.. I do know one thing though, while I don't necessarily "like" to share it, it's important to me that people know what it's actually like, and while this happening is very extreme and not something that you are likely to deal with everyday, it is still a reality of raising puppies. You will deal with lots of mess, specially if it's a large litter like mine. So many people actually think that it would be fun to have a litter or two because it would be so adorable to play with puppies all day, when in truth you spend more time doing work than you do playing with puppies! Pups are not easy to raise, and I feel it's good for people to see how it actually is.

So, with that explained, anybody who actually thinks that I am a bad puppy raiser because I "let this happen" can go somewhere else, I need sleep just like everyone! As I already stated, this is very much an extreme case, and the reason why is because they had just been wormed the day before.

Now, on to the story!

The night before was just like every other night, they had gotten fed, gone potty, and played. When I closed the kennel door for the night all was perfect, I had just put down new paper, their bedding was fresh from the dryer, they were all sound asleep on their bed, another successful day! I get up this morning (1/25) and come down the stairs, first thing I smell is poop, (yep, it's going the way you're thinking) I knew something was up since that isn't what I should be smelling first thing! I go into the room where the kennel is built into and look into kennel, then almost had a heart attack as I saw what I will grossly describe as wall to wall poop.. That nice clean paper? Every inch of it was coated in poop, heck every inch of the floor was coated in poop because they had tracked it from their potty area to their sleeping area. That clean fresh bedding? Now smeared in poop, they even tracked poop into their little cage! There was poop on the kennel door, poop on the walls, poop on them, poop everywhere! And of course to make matters worse, since they had just been wormed the day before, there were died worms too. uke:

So, I have to take each puppy out, wash each pup, put each pup one by one into a temporary cage, (namely two large crates) then I have to first pick up the dirty paper and throw that away, then throw the dirty bedding into the washer, then clean up all the loose poop, then I have to scrub all the dried poop, then I have to scrub their bed and little crate, then the walls, then I have to do a finishing cleaning, then I have to lay fresh newspaper, then I have to put new bedding on their bed and in their little crate, then I have to scrub their water bowl and refill that, then I have to put all the puppies back into their kennel, then I have to start the washer load of dirty stuff. All the while I have to listen to the pups complaining about their current situation, even though as I got close to finishing they did quiet down and go to sleep, thank goodness!

Needless to say that wasn't how I wanted to spend my morning, but it's all part of the job, puppies are cute and adorable, but they can also be very dirty and annoying. Would I get rid of them? Heck no! Would I stop fostering? No way! Even with the hard moments, I love my job and wouldn't trade it for anything!


----------



## Pomom (Apr 9, 2014)

AI! Poor you! That must have taken hours!


----------



## parapluie (Oct 20, 2015)

I can't imagine anyone bashing you for this! Poop happens, whether you have one or 13 puppies. They're so lucky to have you to clean up after their messy selves!


----------



## DogtorWho15 (Aug 31, 2015)

I agree, theres really not any ways to prevent that, I have only one pup and it happened to me! I was scrubbing the entire bathroom including the walls that were smeared with it a foot high! It just happens and theres nothing you can do about it. 
That does not sound like a good morning at all LOL! They are really lucky those pups to have you.


----------



## LoveMyFosters (Dec 18, 2014)

Thank you all! I didn't really think anyone here would blame me, but I have sadly run into way too many "animal lovers" that are rabid about everything to do with them, never mind they don't know the first thing about dogs or anything else.. :/

It really is nice to have support and somewhere to rant a bit if needed, lol.


----------



## Fergusmom (Apr 12, 2015)

Just read the poop post. You are truly a saint, lol.


----------



## CrystalGSD (Jun 27, 2014)

Omg you are so patient, that sounds terrible! Dealing with diarrhea from 1 puppy was terrible, I can't imagine a whole litter!


----------



## LoveMyFosters (Dec 18, 2014)

CrystalGSD said:


> Omg you are so patient, that sounds terrible! Dealing with diarrhea from 1 puppy was terrible, I can't imagine a whole litter!


When you raise puppies you learn patience very quickly, lol! It takes on a whole world of it's own, I have dealt with diarrhea before, but never that bad, but of course I haven't had a litter this big before either.


----------



## NozOnyCalAur (Jun 6, 2012)

LoveMyFosters said:


> Yep, it worked. You're about 7 hours away from me, I'm in Ohio. Hehe, yes pups are not easy to care for, that's for sure!


Now you're making if difficult. Can you PM me with the rescue info that Belle will be going to? I'm this close to adopting her.


----------



## parapluie (Oct 20, 2015)

NozOnyCalAur said:


> Now you're making if difficult. Can you PM me with the rescue info that Belle will be going to? I'm this close to adopting her.


We're driving 6-7 hours to get our dog. Totally worth it! I hope this works out


----------



## LoveMyFosters (Dec 18, 2014)

NozOnyCalAur said:


> Now you're making if difficult. Can you PM me with the rescue info that Belle will be going to? I'm this close to adopting her.


At the moment I am unsure if she will be going to rescue as there is a possibility she might be adopted out. I will have to find out if they plan on sending her to rescue or not, but at this point they probably don't know either.


----------



## LoveMyFosters (Dec 18, 2014)

It warmed up quite a bit here and almost hit 50 degrees! Because it did we were able to take the pups outside for the first time, they also got to experience their first snow.


----------



## LoveMyFosters (Dec 18, 2014)

Photos (2/3)


----------



## LoveMyFosters (Dec 18, 2014)

Photos (3/3)


----------



## LoveMyFosters (Dec 18, 2014)

And a few of Belle.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Great pictures!


----------



## Pomom (Apr 9, 2014)

Looks like everyone had fun!


----------



## DogtorWho15 (Aug 31, 2015)

Looks like a blast! 
Do you have an idea of what they might be mixed with?


----------



## LoveMyFosters (Dec 18, 2014)

DogtorWho15 said:


> Looks like a blast!
> Do you have an idea of what they might be mixed with?


We can tell just by looking at them that their father was a Shepherd mix, and very likely purebred Shepherd. So they are Pit/Shepherd mixes with what we believe to be a bit of hound in there on their mother's side.


----------



## LoveMyFosters (Dec 18, 2014)

The pups are 6 weeks old as of yesterday. Wasn't able to post because my aunt passed away a short time back and I was at her funeral on Sat. Anyways, it was a wonderful 63 degrees here so I got their photos outside this time. They are all doing great, including Belle. It looks like they will be leaving for rescue next week, so I am enjoying every moment we have left together.

Ryder:








Lance:








Ariel:








Jasmine:








Aurora:








Giselle:








King:








Natalia:








Tiara:








Flynn:


----------



## LoveMyFosters (Dec 18, 2014)

Photos (2/2):

Prince:








Spade:








Belle:


----------



## parapluie (Oct 20, 2015)

They get cuter every week!! I will miss seeing these posts


----------



## Pomom (Apr 9, 2014)

Sorry about your aunt!


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Man, I wish I could have one. They're just my kinda dog. I like Lance, King, Prince, and Spade best. They seem thick .


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

Willowy said:


> Man, I wish I could have one. They're just my kinda dog. I like Lance, King, Prince, and Spade best. They seem thick .


Me too!! Me too!!!

King is my kinda dude and Natalia reminds me of my puppy Bella! I just love 'em all. 

I'm sure going to miss seeing them grow. Don't know how you foster parents do it - I'm glad you do! I don't think I could handle it.  
Sorry to hear about your Aunt as well.


----------



## LoveMyFosters (Dec 18, 2014)

Thank you everyone for the kind words everyone!




Willowy said:


> Man, I wish I could have one. They're just my kinda dog. I like Lance, King, Prince, and Spade best. They seem thick .


Yep, you picked all the fluffy pups in the litter, lol!



BellaPup said:


> Me too!! Me too!!!
> 
> King is my kinda dude and Natalia reminds me of my puppy Bella! I just love 'em all.
> 
> ...


I am also going to miss having them, and not being able to see them grow up.  It's not easy, but there's always another dog in need and I know that I can't keep them all. I am really going to miss being able to share all the cuteness with you guys, but there's always the next upcoming litter!


----------



## Jen2010 (Feb 12, 2013)

They're growing up so fast!


----------



## LoveMyFosters (Dec 18, 2014)

My proud of them moment for the day.

The backstory behind the moment: Ever since they were 4 weeks old I have been training them to wait before they can eat their food.
The story: I had Tiara wait for her food as usual (which she is getting really good at by the way, to the point that she doesn't move and just sits there looking up at me waiting for me to say, 'okay!'), then I gave her the release word and she went to eating, well shortly after she began, she moved away from her bowl to go after a few pieces of kibble on the floor, then after that she went back to right in front of her bowl, sat down and looked at me, wouldn't move an inch until I gave her the release word! Needless to say I am so proud of my puppy!


----------



## Pomom (Apr 9, 2014)

Wow! I know that thrill. That's when you know the lesson has really sunk in.

I just noticed the size difference between King and Natalia!


----------



## LoveMyFosters (Dec 18, 2014)

Pomom said:


> Wow! I know that thrill. That's when you know the lesson has really sunk in.
> 
> I just noticed the size difference between King and Natalia!


Yes for sure! Wonderful when you can have a 6 week old puppy trained to wait for their food. 

There is a size difference for sure, but a lot of what makes King look so big is all the fluff, lol.


----------



## LoveMyFosters (Dec 18, 2014)

The weather has been wonderful for the last few days and because it has the pups are able to be out there playing everyday, and they have also learned to use the dog door! It's beyond adorable to watch them run outside to go potty, they are smart little things.  Anyways, took a million photos, and thought I would share the best with you. Yes there is grass in the run, they just decided to play in the part that is dirt, lol.


----------



## LoveMyFosters (Dec 18, 2014)

Photos (2/4):


----------



## LoveMyFosters (Dec 18, 2014)

Photos (3/4):


----------



## LoveMyFosters (Dec 18, 2014)

Photos (4/4):

(This is my favorite)


----------



## parapluie (Oct 20, 2015)

Beautiful eyes, faces, pudgy bellies. I love them.


----------



## LoveMyFosters (Dec 18, 2014)

Two more photos.

Just took this of Aurora who is currently napping next to me on the couch, and Belle's snack bar which is drying up very nicely, no milk fever worries anymore!


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

Those puppies are so cute! Also, Belle's shrinking sagging tits look so weird  Do you think they'll 'retract' enough that she'll have a somewhat smooth belly again?


----------



## LoveMyFosters (Dec 18, 2014)

Avie said:


> Those puppies are so cute! Also, Belle's shrinking sagging tits look so weird  Do you think they'll 'retract' enough that she'll have a somewhat smooth belly again?


Yes, her breasts will tuck up after awhile. I do believe that she will always have enlarged nipples, and it will be easy to see that she's had at least one litter just by the way she looks now.


----------



## DogtorWho15 (Aug 31, 2015)

The pups are adorable! They also look pretty big for still being so young, probably gonna be pretty big dogs when theyre full grown.
I want to take one so so bad :3 I am gonna miss seeing them.


----------



## LoveMyFosters (Dec 18, 2014)

7 weeks old today! It's been beautiful here lately, much warmer than early February should be, (not that I'm complaining!). While taking their photos as you will see with Aurora, they kept stacking themselves like a GSD. Several of their faces are GSD, they are colored like a GSD, but their ears are quite long and droopy like a hound and several of them have momma's bark; Very interesting to see how the genetics mix with each litter. Also included is a short bio for each pup.

Ryder: Ryder is highly vocal and loves to talk, you can tell by the way he acts that he really is trying to communicate with you. Ryder is rowdy, active, and playful. He can most often be found playing with his siblings or setting off on an adventure.
















Lance: Lance is the biggest pup. He is the go getter of the group, he's always the first to start off on an adventure. Lance is active, adventurous, and bold. He loves to go places and is always up for something new. This big boy has a zest for life that always keeps him on the move.
















Ariel: Ariel is the smallest girl. She is the most cautious pup, but still enjoys an adventure as long as she has her people close by. She is sweet, loving, and quiet. She can most often be found laying on a lap or sitting next to you enjoying being petted.
















Jasmine: Jasmine has the most shepherd looking face, and because of this, has a pair of beautifully soulful eyes. She has a quiet, steady, mature nature. She is sweet and loves attention, but isn't needy and enjoys sitting by herself observing the world around her. 
















Aurora: Aurora is a little bit of everything, she can be calm and quiet at times, but other times she is playful and feisty. She can generally be found romping with her siblings until she has tired herself out, after which she loves nothing more than to sleep on a lap.


----------



## LoveMyFosters (Dec 18, 2014)

Photos (2/3):

Giselle: Giselle is one of the more independent pups, and also one of the most rowdy . Giselle is playful, active, and affectionate. She can most often be found exploring and playing with her siblings or a toy. 
















King: King is the second biggest pup, and also the fluffiest. He has a loving, calm nature and is more cautious about new things than most of his siblings. He's an easy going, laid back guy, and while he does have a playful side, he is most often found laying quietly near or on his people.
















Natalia: Natalia is the wild child. She is vocal, boisterous, and active. This girl always wants to be in the center of attention. She is very energetic and spends pretty much all her time playing and running all over the place. She has a bold nature and is always ready to go somewhere new, or show her siblings who's boss.
















Tiara: Tiara is the life of the party! She loves to be right in the middle of everything that's going on. Tiara is friendly, boisterous, and bold. She loves to play and explore with her siblings, chew on toys, run around outside, if it involves being active, she's doing it. She has a very outgoing, freindly nature.
















Flynn: Flynn is the smallest pup in the litter. This little guy is incredibly sweet, and is very much a people dog. Flynn might be little, but he is by no means weak, and is more than able to keep up with the rest of his siblings. He loves to romp and play, but always has time to enjoy some pets.


----------



## LoveMyFosters (Dec 18, 2014)

(3/3):

Prince: Prince is the darkest pup in coloring, but has the lightest eyes which makes him quite stunning. Prince is playful and loving, but is more independent. He has a sweet nature and when not playing, he can often be found sitting near his people enjoying some pets.
















Spade: Spade is loving, playful, and quiet. He very much enjoys hanging out with his people, whether it be on your lap, or right next to you. He can most often be found playing with his siblings, or sleeping in a lap. He very much enjoys the company of his siblings and is rarely far from them.


----------



## LoveMyFosters (Dec 18, 2014)

And one of Jasmine stacking.


----------



## CrystalGSD (Jun 27, 2014)

Omg so adorable! I want to steal Ryder and Prince


----------



## Pomom (Apr 9, 2014)

They look so well put together!


----------



## LoveMyFosters (Dec 18, 2014)

CrystalGSD said:


> Omg so adorable! I want to steal Ryder and Prince


Glad you like the photos! You picked the loudest pup and one of the most quiet pups, lol.



Pomom said:


> They look so well put together!


I agree. They are very handsome and well built already. I fully believe that they will be gorgeous dogs when full grown, but sadly I will probably never know for sure, *sigh..


----------



## DogtorWho15 (Aug 31, 2015)

*Cant have another puppy, cant have another puppy, cant have another puppy*


Seriously someone needs to get one of these guys, I am soooo curious to see what theyll look like full grown!


----------



## LoveMyFosters (Dec 18, 2014)

Prayers would be appreciated: Ryder's rectum prolapsed, not too horribly, but it is sticking out some. Thankfully his bowels are still working correctly at this time as he did poop, so not a blockage. Vet appointment tomorrow, hopefully all will go well.


----------



## Max and Me (Aug 19, 2011)

They are all good looking pups but Ryder is my favorite. There is just something about him. I hope that all goes well at the vet tomorrow.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

LoveMyFosters said:


> Prayers would be appreciated: Ryder's rectum prolapsed, not too horribly, but it is sticking out some. Thankfully his bowels are still working correctly at this time as he did poop, so not a blockage. Vet appointment tomorrow, hopefully all will go well.


I hope everything goes ok  poor puppy


----------



## KayaScout (Nov 13, 2015)

Prayers to little Ryder! I have been following this post since the beginning and am in awe of how the puppies have grown! Tiara is perfect and just what I'm looking for for a sister to Kaya. I soooo wish I could bring her home, she would love it up here in NH and with a wild child pup at home already, she would fit right in


----------



## LoveMyFosters (Dec 18, 2014)

Back from the vet. The vet believes it is probably being caused by worms, and since we did just worm the pups before he had the prolapse, it's quite possible. We were sent home with antibiotics for 10 days, and a strong wormer which will hopefully clear everything out. Now I will be feeding him very small meals of softened food 4-5 times a day to hopefully keep him from prolapsing again.


----------



## DogtorWho15 (Aug 31, 2015)

The poor little guy! Glad it wasn't too awful.


----------



## Pomom (Apr 9, 2014)

Best wishes for a speedy recovery!


----------



## LoveMyFosters (Dec 18, 2014)

KayaScout said:


> Prayers to little Ryder! I have been following this post since the beginning and am in awe of how the puppies have grown! Tiara is perfect and just what I'm looking for for a sister to Kaya. I soooo wish I could bring her home, she would love it up here in NH and with a wild child pup at home already, she would fit right in


Too bad everyone who's interested is so far away from me, lol! Thank you for the well wishes for Ryder.


----------



## LoveMyFosters (Dec 18, 2014)

Ryder is doing much better, thank you all for the well wishes! His rear is staying in place so I think we're out of the woods now.


----------



## LoveMyFosters (Dec 18, 2014)

Here are a few photos just to keep you all entertained.  It's been snowing unstop for 2 days so the snow is really piling out there, but I don't think the pups mind one bit. It's quite a winter wonderland outside right now, so pretty to look at!
















And one of Belle and her doggie, lol.


----------



## LoveMyFosters (Dec 18, 2014)

A rescue has pulled the Belle and the pups. They will be leaving tomorrow morning. I can't even begin to say how exhausting tomorrow is going to be..


----------



## DogtorWho15 (Aug 31, 2015)

Aww  So sad to see em go. I wish them all the best of luck in finding good forever homes quickly!


----------



## CrystalGSD (Jun 27, 2014)

I'm sad that they're leaving but I'm sure they'll be adopted super quickly. I mean, look how adorable they all are!


----------



## LoveMyFosters (Dec 18, 2014)

They are gone. Saying goodbye for the last time and watching them drive away, that just.. Well, it really makes my heart ache. 

Goodbye my darlings, you will be missed!


----------



## Jen2010 (Feb 12, 2013)

Awe that's so sad :-(

But I'm sure they will all find great homes to spend their lives in


----------



## Pasarella (May 30, 2013)

This just makes me want to cry. And I wasn't even really following this after they were born. I couldn't give em all away.


----------



## JulieK1967 (May 29, 2011)

I have so much respect and admiration for what you've done for these little darlings and their sweet mum. I've followed the thread from the beginning and have so enjoyed watching the pups develop over these last several weeks. Thank you for doing what you do and risking your heart like this. I can only imagine how hard it was to let them go.


----------



## LoveMyFosters (Dec 18, 2014)

Thank you to everyone for your support, it's greatly appreciated!


----------



## LoveMyFosters (Dec 18, 2014)

JulieK1967 said:


> I have so much respect and admiration for what you've done for these little darlings and their sweet mum. I've followed the thread from the beginning and have so enjoyed watching the pups develop over these last several weeks. Thank you for doing what you do and risking your heart like this. I can only imagine how hard it was to let them go.


Thank you for your kind words. It is very hard to let them go.. I think the hardest part for me is coming home to an empty, silent house.  It's so hard to spend 2+ months caring, and giving your all for something you love, then in less than an hour sending it off into the hands of complete strangers. Fostering is not for everyone, it can be one of the most heartbreaking experiences that can happen to you, and yet the joy, happiness, and pure love that these beautiful creatures bring into my life makes up for every hardship that comes with my job. Helping these wonderful moms and their pups is part of my life.


----------



## parapluie (Oct 20, 2015)

Thank you for sharing these past few months with us! I really enjoyed following along on the journey.


----------



## LoveMyFosters (Dec 18, 2014)

I enjoyed sharing this journey with everyone, glad I was able to bring some extra joy into people's lives.


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

Hiding in my cubical with tears in my eyes.  
Big hugs for you, LMF! Thank you for all the hard work and giving your life and soul to pups that couldn't make it without you. And sharing it with us. 
You're truly a special human being. 
More big hugs


----------



## LoveMyFosters (Dec 18, 2014)

BellaPup said:


> Hiding in my cubical with tears in my eyes.
> Big hugs for you, LMF! Thank you for all the hard work and giving your life and soul to pups that couldn't make it without you. And sharing it with us.
> You're truly a special human being.
> More big hugs


Thank you for the kind words. It really helps ease the pain knowing I have people there to talk with.


----------

